# Received Error 923 (hard drive failure of some kind). Can I find my to do list or list of recordings



## kopp123 (Oct 28, 2015)

I came home the other day and found an Error 923 on my HR44. After talking with technical support is a hard drive failure of some kind. They are shipping me a new receiver, so that's all good.

I would like to retrieve both my to-do list and my list of unwatched recordings. I reset the receiver and it behaved normally for some period of time, but I didn't have time to make notes of everything just then. The error returned, and now when I reset, it goes straight to the error so I can't find the information I'm looking for.

Any tricks for finding my list of shows to record? Any tricks to find my list of unwatched shows? Any help you have would be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is no way tho transfer shows from one DVR to another. Once the hard drive is gone and the DVR is replaced, the shows are gone as well. The only shows that can be transfer are the one made from OTA.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kopp123 said:


> I came home the other day and found an Error 923 on my HR44. After talking with technical support is a hard drive failure of some kind. They are shipping me a new receiver, so that's all good.
> 
> I would *like to retrieve both my to-do list and my list of unwatched recordings.* I reset the receiver and it behaved normally for some period of time, but I didn't have time to make notes of everything just then. The error returned, and now when I reset, it goes straight to the error so I can't find the information I'm looking for.
> 
> Any tricks for finding my list of shows to record? Any tricks to find my list of unwatched shows? Any help you have would be really appreciated. Thanks!


We ask for online storage for Series Manager, ToDo List, etc., but years later nothing has been done about it.

I chalked up the lack of response to their loyal customer about their crappy equipment to be consistent. Which over the years seem to be '_the customer can go screw!_'


----------



## kopp123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responses. The receiver froze up (it was non responsive and all of the 480, 720, and 1080 lights were flashing) and I had to reboot it. When it came back up, I had my playlist and series manager available again. I snapped photos of everything and was able to recover the info I was looking for. It seems to do things a little differently each time it boots (goes through a recovery mode that sometimes has taken less than a minute and sometimes more than 5 minutes). Anyway, maybe just try resetting a few times to see if those features come back for long enough to get the info.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Exactly which receiver do you have? This error 923 indicates a failed hard drive. If you have an H44 (Genie Lite) with a hard drive, you can get the hard drive replaced, however, if you have an HR34/44/54 you will need to get the entire receiver replaced.


----------

